# Erection problems...



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

past couple of years really has seen my sex drive decline quite a bit and my ability to have erections i'm only 29, I'm not overweight if anything I'm underweight for my age and heigh (5ft 10) and I'm just under 11 stone

Now i've been to doctors and it's definitely not lack of testosterone or low testosterone, so i was looking at the print outs she gave me and i was looking into diet, now i'll happily admit my diet isn't the best so it is probably a huge factor, But what kind of vitamins or foods would help boost my libido?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

definitely not lack of testosterone? Did you get a full bloods done? If so, post results and the people on here will help.

Hows your diet currently? Exercise? Also, importantly; are you stressed? suffering with depression, anxiety etc etc.?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

As above but also are you rested ?

Is there anything affecting your sleep at all.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I suffer the same, Its a mind problem.

I'd rather have a **** than engage in sexual intercourse with my misses.

It's effecting our relationship.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

I've always had a bit of anxiety, and the doctor did say i had acute related stress! but this is only recent because things have happened in my life to trigger it, but the erection problems has been for couple of years now

My diet does suck! i love quick easy cook food and they are just not good for me!

i do roughly 6km a day roughly walking in work

well i asked my doctor if it was lack of testosterone and she said it can't be because i have a beard? if i had low testosterone i wouldn't be able to grow one!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

scruffy said:


> I've always had a bit of anxiety, and the doctor did say i had acute related stress! but this is only recent because things have happened in my life to trigger it, but the erection problems has been for couple of years now
> 
> My diet does suck! i love quick easy cook food and they are just not good for me!
> 
> ...


Fcukn lol


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

scruffy said:


> I've always had a bit of anxiety, and the doctor did say i had acute related stress! but this is only recent because things have happened in my life to trigger it, but the erection problems has been for couple of years now
> 
> My diet does suck! i love quick easy cook food and they are just not good for me!
> 
> ...


 :lol: I'd get a new doctor mate :lol:

Sort your diet out and eat healthy, exercise regularly, get some sleep and if you have any stress/worries then do what you can do get that sh*t in check.

Oh and stop watching porn and stop w*nking.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

i did think that when she said it lol

I've got to go for a blood test next week anyway, can i ask the nurse doing the blood test to check for testosterone levels even though my doctor didn't put that in the notes carried for blood test?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Any vitamins though that can help?

Vitamic c, zink and magnesium?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Your doctor will have to order the blood tests, as far as im aware you cannot just request it. Or at least that is how it is in Scotland as far as I am aware.

Getting yourself a decent multivit should be something you done a long time ago. More importantly though, a healthy diet and exercise along with good sleep.

Why don't you tell us what you eat on a daily basis, what exercise you do and how much sleep you get?

stop looking for easy excuses in the form of vitamins. you need to put in the work to change your lifestyle to see benfits.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I used to sell a certain product that was prescribed for this condition. If you are are still getting a bit of morning glory then there is probably nothing physiologically wrong. Blood pressure can have a big impact so make sure this is checked. I would recommend cutting back on porn and booze and discuss it with your partner. It is common for the spark to go out of relationships and for partners to lose their sex appeal.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

It could be any number of things so asking people for a solution without knowing the underlying cause is just p!ssing in the dark. In an ideal world you would continue to work with your GP to ensure they appreciate this is a genuine problem for you and then work to identify and treat the cause. Keep hassling your GP and consider asking to see another one or getting referred to a specialist if you feel you aren't being taken seriously.

As this is not an ideal world and the NHS may well leave you severely wanting, you're going to have to provide quite a bit more information if anyone is going to offer you proper advice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I too suffer from erection problems.........can't keep the fvcker down.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I too suffer from erection problems.........can't keep the fvcker down.


I can vouch for this; after what he did to me last night I can't walk straight. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I can vouch for this; after what he did to me last night I can't walk straight. :lol:


That'll be the GHB,soon wear off.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I can vouch for this; after what he did to me last night I can't walk straight. :lol:


Ah so it was you on the other side of the bed? That Felone is a dirrrrrrrrrrty fcuker!!


----------



## SiameseJesus (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you watch porn?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SiameseJesus said:


> Do you watch porn?


Why? Is there porn on the internet now a days :confused1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

scruffy said:


> past couple of years really has seen my sex drive decline quite a bit and my ability to have erections i'm only 29, I'm not overweight if anything I'm underweight for my age and heigh (5ft 10) and I'm just under 11 stone
> 
> Now i've been to doctors and it's definitely not lack of testosterone or low testosterone, so i was looking at the print outs she gave me and i was looking into diet, now i'll happily admit my diet isn't the best so it is probably a huge factor, But what kind of vitamins or foods would help boost my libido?


Zinc is very good.

Take 3 tablets before bed and you should feel the effects within a few days. Its no magic pill but it helps.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Get on the gear Test, Proviron and half a Cialis a day you'll destroy her and need a bit on the side just to keep you satisfied.


----------



## Taylor7 (Aug 10, 2015)

OP, we need to get more details about this to give an appropriate solution to you.

Otherwise, I have a friend with the same problem and he had to do his servicing with a MAN to get his erection problem solved ultimately. No offence but sometimes you do not realise you're homosexual or gay. May be, you're not getting pleasure with your wife or women in general. Please check your gynecologue soonest.


----------

